# U/S results



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok...can anyone interpret this for me. Obviously the right side is bigger than the left...but how significant is that? It is bothering me, aching and some nights it hurts! But the doc said its not that bad..but he doesn't live in my body! FOR ME I can feel the symptoms.
Right lobe measures 4.2cm x 1.5cm x1.2 cm and left lobe measures 3.6cmx1.2cmx1cm.

The thyroid gland demonstrates a diffuse heterogeneious/nodular echotexture throughout both right and left lobes without a discrete wel defined dominant nodule on either side. The findings could be related to the patients clinically indicated Hashimoto's thyroiditis and couldbe confirmed via thyroid nuclear medicine scan.

I am wondering how significant is the right lobe vs left lobe difference? What is he norm?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Ok...can anyone interpret this for me. Obviously the right side is bigger than the left...but how significant is that? It is bothering me, aching and some nights it hurts! But the doc said its not that bad..but he doesn't live in my body! FOR ME I can feel the symptoms.
> Right lobe measures 4.2cm x 1.5cm x1.2 cm and left lobe measures 3.6cmx1.2cmx1cm.
> 
> The thyroid gland demonstrates a diffuse heterogeneious/nodular echotexture throughout both right and left lobes without a discrete wel defined dominant nodule on either side. The findings could be related to the patients clinically indicated Hashimoto's thyroiditis and couldbe confirmed via thyroid nuclear medicine scan.
> ...


The radiologist is recommending an uptake scan and I do too. Your results are suspicious. One must read carefully. "Could be" means exactly that. Please follow through on this and request if not demand a radioactive uptake scan.

Ulta-sound does not pick everything up.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Saw then endo today...she knows what she is talking about and very very nice. She is checking my adrenals and celiac disease and put me on a new thyroid med called Effexor. Getting my free t3, free t4 checked and my tsh including some other antibody immune diseases she suspects. She did say my jitters and such is likely due to the paxil I've been on for 9 years that I don't need to be on it and should have never been put on it due to hypo thyroid problems. She was not happy that the doctors missed my thyroid problem years ago. In 6 weeks I get retested and if my levels are good and stable she'd like me weaning off the paxil * That has always been my main goal...good thing I'm on a relative low dosage of it* The effexor is 100mcg 1 a day. THE HIVES are from the hashi antibody and she said try a minimal dose of reactine if it gets bad to let the body calm down a bit. I'm not that bad off to take it so thats a good thing. IF ALL MY TESTS COME BACK GOOD THEN SHE says right now she is suspecting the paxil already. The new thryoid med should help control my hashi symptoms and she'll follow up with me via phone so i don't have to drive 1.5 hours each way unless she really needs to see me. I'm getting my estrogen checked as well and my creatinine levels and iron etc * basic stuff*. I'M GLAD that alot of stuff matched my research and she knew what she was talking about. I will keep everyone posted. I hope this info helps some of you as she did say adrenals can do MEAN MEAN THINGS if the tests aren't normal. There is a thyroid/adrenal connection etc. Wish me luck


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok......MED MISTAKE. I AM ON ELTROXIN...NOT EFFEXOR.

 whoops.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

o


daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Saw then endo today...she knows what she is talking about and very very nice. She is checking my adrenals and celiac disease and put me on a new thyroid med called Effexor. Getting my free t3, free t4 checked and my tsh including some other antibody immune diseases she suspects. She did say my jitters and such is likely due to the paxil I've been on for 9 years that I don't need to be on it and should have never been put on it due to hypo thyroid problems. She was not happy that the doctors missed my thyroid problem years ago. In 6 weeks I get retested and if my levels are good and stable she'd like me weaning off the paxil * That has always been my main goal...good thing I'm on a relative low dosage of it* The effexor is 100mcg 1 a day. THE HIVES are from the hashi antibody and she said try a minimal dose of reactine if it gets bad to let the body calm down a bit. I'm not that bad off to take it so thats a good thing. IF ALL MY TESTS COME BACK GOOD THEN SHE says right now she is suspecting the paxil already. The new thryoid med should help control my hashi symptoms and she'll follow up with me via phone so i don't have to drive 1.5 hours each way unless she really needs to see me. I'm getting my estrogen checked as well and my creatinine levels and iron etc * basic stuff*. I'M GLAD that alot of stuff matched my research and she knew what she was talking about. I will keep everyone posted. I hope this info helps some of you as she did say adrenals can do MEAN MEAN THINGS if the tests aren't normal. There is a thyroid/adrenal connection etc. Wish me luck


Okay; so she does not think that the recommendation as set forth by the radiologist is worthwhile following?

I sure do hope that you start to feel better and that those nasty hives go away also. Did you start the Eltroxin yet?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

She is waiting for these blood tests to come back first to rule out certain suspicions she has in her head first and get me stabilized on a thyroid drug. Then if my symptoms persist she will investigate further.....such as weaning me off the paxil to see if symptoms diminish and other things she may be suspicious of. I know she is also testing for antibodies tissue-Glutathione ( I think its linked to a variety of genetic diseases such as parkinson's as well as I do have slight jitters). Guess we are just going through a process of elimination first.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> She is waiting for these blood tests to come back first to rule out certain suspicions she has in her head first and get me stabilized on a thyroid drug. Then if my symptoms persist she will investigate further.....such as weaning me off the paxil to see if symptoms diminish and other things she may be suspicious of. I know she is also testing for antibodies tissue-Glutathione ( I think its linked to a variety of genetic diseases such as parkinson's as well as I do have slight jitters). Guess we are just going through a process of elimination first.


Well, do keep us posted. Yours is an interesting case in that you have this persistant hives problem.


----------

